# Il Kernel 2.6.27 ...

## Hav0c

Avrei intenzione di installare Gentoo anche sul mio laptop (Acer Aspire 5930G) ma a quanto ho capito la scheda di rete è supportata solo dal kernel 2.6.27. A che punto siamo con lo sviluppo di quest'ultimo? Vale la pena provarlo? E soprattutto, rischio di friggere la scheda di rete?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

> Avrei intenzione di installare Gentoo anche sul mio laptop (Acer Aspire 5930G) ma a quanto ho capito la scheda di rete è supportata solo dal kernel 2.6.27. A che punto siamo con lo sviluppo di quest'ultimo? Vale la pena provarlo? E soprattutto, rischio di friggere la scheda di rete?

 

Non credo che possa fare danni... cmq provalo, è in portage.

----------

## Hav0c

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Hav0c wrote:*   Avrei intenzione di installare Gentoo anche sul mio laptop (Acer Aspire 5930G) ma a quanto ho capito la scheda di rete è supportata solo dal kernel 2.6.27. A che punto siamo con lo sviluppo di quest'ultimo? Vale la pena provarlo? E soprattutto, rischio di friggere la scheda di rete? 
> 
> Non credo che possa fare danni... cmq provalo, è in portage.

 

Ho fatto la domanda perchè ho saputo che sovrascriveva la EEPROM di alcune schede di rete integrate... Adesso lo provo

----------

## bandreabis

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *Hav0c wrote:*   Avrei intenzione di installare Gentoo anche sul mio laptop (Acer Aspire 5930G) ma a quanto ho capito la scheda di rete è supportata solo dal kernel 2.6.27. A che punto siamo con lo sviluppo di quest'ultimo? Vale la pena provarlo? E soprattutto, rischio di friggere la scheda di rete? 
> 
> Non credo che possa fare danni... cmq provalo, è in portage. 
> 
> Ho fatto la domanda perchè ho saputo che sovrascriveva la EEPROM di alcune schede di rete integrate... Adesso lo provo

 

Sul mio PC non ha dato problemi, ma l'ho solo testato. Uso  l'ultimo kernel stabile.

----------

## comio

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *Hav0c wrote:*   Avrei intenzione di installare Gentoo anche sul mio laptop (Acer Aspire 5930G) ma a quanto ho capito la scheda di rete è supportata solo dal kernel 2.6.27. A che punto siamo con lo sviluppo di quest'ultimo? Vale la pena provarlo? E soprattutto, rischio di friggere la scheda di rete? 
> 
> Non credo che possa fare danni... cmq provalo, è in portage. 
> 
> Ho fatto la domanda perchè ho saputo che sovrascriveva la EEPROM di alcune schede di rete integrate... Adesso lo provo

 

il problema era su alcuno rcX. dovrebbe essere stabile ora.

----------

## djinnZ

Ero rimasto a quella versione che mandava in gloria i drive cd o dvd di non ricordo quale marca.

Sarebbe possibile avere maggiori informazioni in proposito?

----------

## comio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ero rimasto a quella versione che mandava in gloria i drive cd o dvd di non ricordo quale marca.
> 
> Sarebbe possibile avere maggiori informazioni in proposito?

 

buona lettura: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Fstable%2Flinux-2.6.27.y.git;a=summary

----------

## viralex

io ho messo il 27 appena uscito in portage, va divinamente!  :Wink: 

poi siamo già all' r1 quindi è decisamente stabile

dice che il 28 sia ancora pià veloce :O

----------

## CarloJekko

 *viralex wrote:*   

> io ho messo il 27 appena uscito in portage, va divinamente! 
> 
> poi siamo già all' r1 quindi è decisamente stabile
> 
> dice che il 28 sia ancora pià veloce :O

 ...già vecchio ora è r2 

Comunque si va abbastanza bene... recentemente c'è stato un putiferio a causa del modulo e1000 per le schede di rete intel che venivano letteralmente "bruciate" , però la pezza è stata messa quasi subito. Non sono un hacker come molti qui che ne sanno di tutti i colori sul kernel linux, però posso dire che per il momento regressioni non è ho constatato, è questo è già un passo in avanti  :Very Happy:  . 

Ciao !!!

----------

## Hav0c

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *viralex wrote:*   io ho messo il 27 appena uscito in portage, va divinamente! 
> 
> poi siamo già all' r1 quindi è decisamente stabile
> 
> dice che il 28 sia ancora pià veloce :O ...già vecchio ora è r2 
> ...

 

Ma nel Portage Tree l'r2 non c'è ancora, sbaglio?

----------

## djinnZ

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> recentemente c'è stato un putiferio a causa del modulo e1000 per le schede di rete intel che venivano letteralmente "bruciate"

 rinnovo la richiesta di maggiori informazioni in tal senso, specificando all'uopo che è ben lungi da me l'idea di andare a spulciare le revisioni del kernel ma solo intrattenermi distrattamente nel leggere le certamente folcloristiche discussioni sull'argomento.

Non ho la faccia da debianista... io.  :Laughing: 

----------

## viralex

@CarloJekko intendevo la r1 del 2.6.27.

del 28 lo so che siamo alla rc2   :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

A quanto so io, il kernel 28 dovrebbe integrare alcune modifiche al sistema AICH, le stesse che hanno permesso a due sviluppatori intel di mostrare un eeepc in grado di completare il boot in 5 secondi (per non generare equivoci: tali patch hanno contribuito all'obiettivo  :Wink:  )

Il kernel 2.6.27, così come il 26, non riconosce l'input audio della mia scheda hda-intel; quindi mi tocca tenere il 25 per poter usare skype, anche se avviando a batteria il sistema non arriva nemmeno ad avviare l'init (si blocca, e non ho mai capito perché). Il bug che ho aperto è questo, e credo abbia contribuito alla mancata stabilizzazione del kernel 26.

----------

